# Flesh Eating Bacteria In FL Beachs?!



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

Hey.. I just came across this bit of news 

http://www.fox19.com/story/23558536/deadly-bacteria-warning-for-fl-beach

Apparently we've got to be a little careful to not eat raw sea food from our shores and don't go in the water if you've got any open cuts.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Just when you thought it was safe to go back in the water . . . " Micro-JAWS " ! ! !


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Wow. 9 people infected. Out of how many million that got into the water? Sounds like cause for alarm to me. (since it's been in the water for like... forever)

I really wish they would put out a diagnosis to recognize the signs of infection, rather than just spread mass paranoia. Something that would be helpful, rather than just feeding the masses their daily dose of guts and gore.


----------



## kbamhi (May 9, 2013)

Actually 9 people have died. It doesn't indicate how many have been infected. And as I understand you can succumb within 48 hours of contracting so I am not sure if early detection even helps. I recall another article that sometimes none of the antibiotics they have tried have any effect at all.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

kbamhi said:


> Actually 9 people have died. It doesn't indicate how many have been infected. And as I understand you can succumb within 48 hours of contracting so I am not sure if early detection even helps. I recall another article that sometimes none of the antibiotics they have tried have any effect at all.


OK, fair enough. It sorta does indicate how many have been infected, in that it says that about half of the cases will be fatal. So if the article is being truthful, then there have been roughly 18 cases of infection, with 9 fatal.

Listen, I'm not saying that it shouldn't be published. I'm just saying that facts should be presented in a straightforward manner - not a sensationalistic manner.

I actually know someone who had this infection. He got it after his eardrum burst while diving. And the infection - like so many others - depends on one's immune system. For those of us who are less infection prone, it's really not all that serious. For those who are infection prone, it's a huge deal.

I stand by my statement. Just put out the facts. Tell people what the signs are, and what to do. Don't give everyone the idea that we need to clear out the beaches. Because I'm living down here, and that's exactly what's happening. It's stupid, ridiculous.


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

With the tens of thousands of people we have on our beaches every day 18 infected is still a small percentage.. but like the article said, be wary of raw seafood and stay clear of swimming if you've open cuts, specially if your immune system is weaker than average. 

However! It would be nice if they could present us with some facts as to what water temps this thing thrives in and what temps it can't survive in.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Vinnx said:


> However! It would be nice if they could present us with some facts as to what water temps this thing thrives in and what temps it can't survive in.


Correct... Because honestly, our water temps were NOT warmer than usual. In fact, we had some really wicked cold water upwellings this summer. About a month, in fact, of significantly colder than usual water. Not really sure where the statement "warm water thing" came from.

To me, this is just a half story. OF course, I shouldn't complain too much, because the beaches have been barren, and the fishing has been absolutely incredible...


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Dang GLOBAL WARMING


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

rabbitdog2 said:


> Dang GLOBAL WARMING


Maybe we could get Gary Carrier to weigh in?


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

http://www.foxnews.com/health/2013/...d-by-bacteria-in-salt-water/?intcmp=obnetwork




Fox News said:


> State health officials say there are two ways to contract the disease: by eating raw, tainted shellfish -- usually oysters -- or when an open wound comes in contact with bacteria in warm seawater.While this could potentially concern officials in a state with hundreds of miles of coastline and an economy dependent on tourism, experts say it's nothing that most people should worry about. Vibrio bacteria exist normally in salt water and generally only affect people with compromised immune systems, they say. Symptoms include vomiting, diarrhea and abdominal pain. If the bacteria get into the bloodstream, they provoke symptoms including fever and chills, decreased blood pressure and blistering skin wounds.But there's no need to stop swimming in the Gulf of Mexico, says Diane Holm, a spokeswoman for the state health department in Lee County, which has had a handful of cases that included one fatality this year."This is nothing abnormal," she said. "We don't believe there is any greater risk for someone to swim in the Gulf today than there was yesterday or 10 years ago.
> 
> He said that while Florida has the most cases of vibrio infection due to the warm ocean water that surrounds the state, the bacteria is found worldwide, generally in estuaries and near the coast."It's normal flora in the water," he said. "It belongs there."The vast majority of people who are exposed to the bacteria don't get sick, he said. A few people become ill but recover. Only a fraction of people are violently ill and fewer still die; Oliver said many of those people ingest tainted, raw shellfish.Oliver and Florida Department of Health officials say people shouldn't be afraid of going into Florida's waters, but that those with suppressed immune systems, such as people who have cancer, diabetes or cirrhosis of the liver, should be aware of the potential hazards of vibrio, especially if they have an open wound.Holm said nine people died from vibrio vulnificus in Florida in 2012, and 13 in 2011, so this year's statistics aren't alarming.



Well, how about that? It's almost same, and that is refreshing.

Turns out that's much ado about nothing.


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

I didn't read the article, but a guy from vero beach believes he picked up the flesh eating bateria from the Indian river while wading...


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

BPReeds said:


> I didn't read the article, but a guy from vero beach believes he picked up the flesh eating bateria from the Indian river while wading...


He probably did. The bacteria always has, and always will, exist in the waters of FLorida.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Well I am not a doctor, but a great topical antibiotic is colloidal silver. I always carry it when fishing the beach. Had a staff infection and it knocked it out in ~2 days. Available almost anywhere from GNC, to vitamin shoppe.
I also take it internally. Many might chime in on the blue santa guy, but he was preparing his own and was way overdosing himself with silver ions and gave himself argyria. 
For any cuts, simple peroxide and then a cotton ball of silver. 
Again, not a doctor, just a chemist with firsthand experience using it.
pods


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

pods said:


> Many might chime in on the blue santa guy, but he was preparing his own and was way overdosing himself with silver ions and gave himself argyria.


I saw in the news that he passed away recently, but I don't know if the argyria contributed to his death, in any way, or not. My "nickname" for him was "Papa Smurf" .

The information on the use of Colloidal Silver was interesting . . .


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

almost every cut, no matter how small seems to get infected, to some degree in salt water, most of time its just minor problem for a few days. It would be a good Idea to pack a small bottle of peroxide.


----------



## Scared (Aug 4, 2014)

I had a fresh small cut on my shin and I entered the water in Jacksonville beach Fl, that contains the flesh eating bacteria. I fear for my life.
I cleaned it with peroxide but I have read that it doesn't guarantee that it won't become infected.
I'm going to die aren't I.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Scared said:


> I had a fresh small cut on my shin and I entered the water in Jacksonville beach Fl, that contains the flesh eating bacteria. I fear for my life.
> I cleaned it with peroxide but I have read that it doesn't guarantee that it won't become infected.
> I'm going to die aren't I.


I hate to break it to you but yes,just like the rest of us, you are going to die.


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

pods said:


> I hate to break it to you but yes,just like the rest of us, you are going to die.


Ummm I'll take door #2 please... Thats to live FOREVER.........


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Scared said:


> I'm going to die aren't I.


Yes, you are . . . So, ship all of your fishing gear to me, immediately.

LOL !


----------

